# 1999 Chevy 4x4 fuel gauge problem



## Butterman (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a 1999 Chevy 4x4 1 ton that the fuel gauge started bouncing back and forth very rapidly, just recently. It will show the correct fuel level, but it bounces back and forth about an 1/8" all of the time. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My truck just started doing the same thing about 2 days ago. The needle is vibrating constantly and when I stop it bounces all over the place. Its almost like it became super sensetive to the fuel level all of a sudden.


----------



## blublzr (Dec 30, 2002)

*99 fuel gauge problem*

had this same problem with my 99 silverado 1/2 ton. gas gauge would sometimes read accurately , but most times it was pegged on E . drove the truck for 30,000 miles keeping track of my mileage using the trip odometer . what a pain. finally ended up having the whole fuel pump assembly replaced because the sending unit is part of the fuel pump assembly , located in the fuel tank. they replaced the pump and fuel filter it cost around $900.00 . it fixed the problem !!!

wil


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

With my luck with my previous gas trucks, when it started doing that, my fuel pump was on barrowed time. The same has happend with my friends. Although, I have one buddy with a 01 3/4ton that is now going on about 15,000mi. with the bouncy fuel gauge. A little trick if your fuel pump goes out on you. Wack the bottom of the tank a couple of times. This will usually give you one or two more starts. DON'T shut it off until you get somewhere you can work on it though.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

auto mechanic here. its the sending unit on its way out. :salute:


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I just got a recall notice in the mail the otherday about this too. The recall said that the gauges might start doing what you described, and if so to bring it to the dealer. But only bring it in if you think your truck may have this problem I guess it is for all the gauges, doesn't matter if it is the tach or the speedo.

Ryan


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

My '99 1/2 ton is doing it:crying: .... 
Mechanicman Ryan, is that recall for all years?? Is it a recall, or just an update??
Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

6feetdeep;411446 said:


> My '99 1/2 ton is doing it:crying: ....
> Mechanicman Ryan, is that recall for all years?? Is it a recall, or just an update??
> Thanks,
> Matt.


The recall was mostly for the '03 and newer trucks and covered the instrument cluster assembly, not the fuel sender assembly. The '03-up truck had a very high failure rate of the gage cluster assemblies so GM put the bulletin out for them.

If you have a pre '03 truck with an erratic fuel gage, 99% of the time it's a defective fuel sender assembly, mainly due to the make up of the newer gasoline. The chemicals they now use in the gas attacks the coating on the sender contacts and can give an erratic/no signal to the fuel gage. Kills fuel pumps too.


----------



## famouslee99gt (Nov 6, 2006)

The level unit is bad. They were known for getting grit on them. The level unit can be replaced separate from the whole fuel module. GM has an additive that is designed to attempt to clean the grit off it to allow the level unit to operate correctly


----------

